
[NLP] Recurrent attention model tested on character prediction - jostmey
https://github.com/unixpickle/rwa?
======
jostmey
First comparison of the RWA model (paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.01253](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.01253)) against
a LSTM model on a natural language processing problem!

